

Why abstraction matters: Can your programming language do this? [2006] - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2006/08/01.html#

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I know this has been submitted before, but I think there is value in seeing it
again.

In particular, badly named abstractions are worse than no abstractions at all.
No abstractions means wading through piles and piles of details to see what's
happening. Well named abstractions mean seeing the structure at a glance. Too
much abstraction means not understanding what's happening.

But badly named abstractions are lie, misleading cons that waste time and
effort.

</rant>

